

Ask HN: Is your HFS+ partition formatted using case sensitivity or not? Why? - r_bartoli

I was wondering if people here are using case sensitivity on their filesystem and the reason for using it or not. Thanks.
======
Jeremy1026
Mine is not, because Adobe won't allow installs of Photoshop on a case-
sensitive drive.

~~~
r_bartoli
Unfortunately this is the only issue I'm facing with the case sensitive fs.
There are workarounds to be able to install Adobe Suite on a sparsebundle
image, but I'm unable to automate this process and I'm reinstalling the OS
quite often...

